# Anyone tried to lower their B16?



## WpnMR20 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey guys i got a sentra and ive done quite a few things so far, 18' enkies, low pro tires, n1 4inch exhaust, Weapon R Intake, neons, led lights, but i think what i wanna do next to really set it off is a two inch drop

ive seen lowering spring kits by Megan and Eibach but ive heard that they look awesome for like a month then all your stock parts go out because all the added compression. but ive just heard hear say

do these kits work and are they reliable?? i wanna buy it so bad but im not sure if its worth it

can someone help me out??


----------



## BANKSBaker (Jul 11, 2008)

im gonna guess around 150-170 tops. it takes alot to get a all motor b16 to the 200hp mark and it takes even more to get the torque over 130. but this is whp and torque im talking
________________________
Check out Earth Day Promo


----------



## WpnMR20 (Apr 17, 2009)

Um i think your thinking of a honda b16 engine

im talking about the model number of the new sentras 07-09
and i was wondering if anyone has tried to lower them


----------



## DjSpeed247 (Apr 13, 2009)

:newbie:lol jk man


----------



## Blindside (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm seriously considering a drop on mine. Springs seem to run about 200 for good ones,... not too bad. I Think it would look soooo much better with about a .8 front and a 1.0-1.5 drop in the back. I even like the stock rims and I have done a few rotations on my tires with the tires and air and rim the package really isint that heavy at all. Hell similar spec'd rims and tired for Volkswagen are absurdly heavy.

I cant help you out with testimonies on certian spring manufacturers. a 2 inch drop is pretty drastic, the stock bump steer is crazy enough, I couldn't imagine dropping it 2 inches and hitting a bump under decent acceleration. I have used tenabe before and loved how they looked on my buds mazda 6. I have used them on my 240sx as well and love the,. I would personally wait to see what Nismo is going to offer for our cars, but I'm a little biased


----------



## Ser-Bee-Otch (May 21, 2009)

WUtz gud? Newbie here. Names Neet gota 07 SE-R V-tec.


----------



## Ser-Bee-Otch (May 21, 2009)

this is where i found sum springs guyz if u guyz were interested. 

STILLEN : Eibach Pro-Kit Lowering Kit


----------

